# Eclipse: Multiuser



## marcel_m (18. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mit einem Kollegen (wie kann man einen Post nur so eröffnen ....) hab ich ein Javaprogramm geschrieben.
Dies geschah bisher im JCreator, da der halt schlichtweg übersichtlich ist .... (aber dadurch auch beschränkter als Eclipse).

Ist es unter Eclipse möglich, dass wir unser Projekt zentral auf einem Server speichern, und jeder dann von zu Hause aus auf das selbe Projekt zugreifen kann?
(Datei ein/ auschecken, etc...)
Und wenn ja, wie ist das möglich ... leider hat mich  bisher auch nicht weitergebracht ...
Der ständige Versionsabgleich macht einen nämlich noch verrückt....

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für die Hilfe.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## zerix (19. September 2007)

Hallo,

mit eclipse ist es schon von Haus aus möglich auf einen CVS-Server zuzugreifen. Es gibt auch noch kostenpflichtige Programme wie ClearCase von IBM die auch ein Plugin für eclipse zur Verfügung stellen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Vatar (19. September 2007)

Und falls du auf einen SVN Server zugreifen willst empfehle ich dir Subclipse als kostenfreies Plguin.

Für die Arbeit imTeam soll Mylar (ebenfalls als Plugin erhältlich) sehr gut sein da man damit die Aufgaben verwalten kann. Ich habe allerdings bisher nur davon gelesen und es noch nicht selber ausprobiert. Vielleicht kann sich ja noch jemand dazu äußern.


----------



## marcel_m (19. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten ....

Ich dachte allerdings an ein etwas "einfacheres" Tool  ....
Vergleichbar mit der Funktion von Dreamweaver... (erstellen von "Sites", ein/auschecken, gemeinsam auf einem FTP Server). Ist das für Eclipse erhältlich?


Gruß Marcel


----------



## zerix (20. September 2007)

Also das sowas geht, hab ich noch bis her noch nicht gehört.

Es ist zu empfehlen einen CVS oder SVN -Server zu nutzen. Angenommen ihr checkt beide die gleiche Datei aus und ihr möchtet beide einchecken. Bei CVS zum beispiel kann man beide Änderungen übernehmen, bzw auch nur die gewünschten Änderungen.
Und sonst gibt es noch ein paar Features mehr, die sehr nützlich sind.

MFG

zEriX


----------

